
SpaceX launch livestream: EchoStar 23 - greglindahl
These webcasts will go live around 20 minutes before the launch; the countdown that you see prior to the webcast appearing is the launch time, not the start of the webcast.<p>Hosted webcast: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=lZmqbL-hz7U (lots of talk)<p>Technical webcast https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=zl8mi7laQGk (minimal talk)<p>Static test fire from 4 days ago https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=qaucbI3rvQA<p>This is a launch of a relatively heavy communications satellite to GTO. As a result there will be no attempt to recover the booster stage. Perhaps the last intentionally expendable SpaceX launch?
======
greglindahl
Scrubbed due to winds. Ah well.

